# Do you want to go back to work after having a baby ???



## Mrs Doddy

I don't. I want to have a child and look after it not to have to go back to work and have someone else looking after them and have to pay for it. Ideally I would want to wait until the child starts school but obviously its a really long time, especially as I would have no income at all. I have thought about working from home but can't think of anything to do. 

As the above ideal is not possible unless I win the lottery I will have to go back, hopefully three days a week Mon - Wednesday - though if we really need the money then I will reluctantly go back full time 

What are your plans ???


----------



## lauraloo24

i hate the idea of going back to work after having a baby. i want to be there with my child all the time, and i want to bring it up not pay someone else to!! although like you, depending on finances i may have to go back to work part time at least. if thats the case then i'd try and get a family member to look after the child till its school age, rather than a child minder.but i still wouldnt like it.xxxx


----------



## Chris77

Mrs Doddy said:


> I don't. I want to have a child and look after it not to have to go back to work and have someone else looking after them and have to pay for it. Ideally I would want to wait until the child starts school but obviously its a really long time, especially as I would have no income at all. I have thought about working from home but can't think of anything to do.
> 
> As the above ideal is not possible unless I win the lottery I will have to go back, hopefully three days a week Mon - Wednesday - though if we really need the money then I will reluctantly go back full time
> 
> What are your plans ???

I'd love to be able to stay home, but we can't afford that. Even with 2 incomes we have a hard time. :cry: I get 12 weeks maternity leave and that's it, AND I have to use all available sick time, vacation time and personal time. If I'm out longer than 6 months, I no longer get any type of payment from either my employer or disability.


----------



## Bubby

I would love to stay at home as thats what my mum did and I think I had a great upbringing. Unfortunately I think I'm in the same boat as everyone else and money will stop me. I think next year we're going to try and do a trial run to see if we can manage off one wage.


----------



## luckyme225

I work part-time now that I have my son and why I wish I only worked one day a week instead of three, it works for us (like the money). It's nice to have some grown up conversation and having a day of coming home to dinner ready for me. It was very difficult at first but I soon got used to it, by the end of the day I miss my little guy like crazy and cuddle him until it's time for bed, luckily my jobs part-time.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I've decided on a career where i work from home so that kinda solves the problem with me :) xx


----------



## special_kala

I would like to go back to work part-time, me and OH have already decided that when we get pregnant and have the baby at like 7 months i will go back to work, maybe doing 3 mornings a week, this will prob change when i actually have a baby but i like the idea of working a few days a week, i guess i like the idea that im supporting my baby and me and OH are doing it together. Also though its a bit easier for me as my mum only works evenings so we have already discussed her having our kids in morning, would be nice for her as well i guess.


----------



## WTTMommy

If I do go back to work after having a baby, it won't be by necessity. Hubby luckily makes enough for us right now, so unless things change in that respect, I hope not to go back to work. Going back to school, however, is another case!! :D (if I'm not done by the time we start a family.)


----------



## Pinkgirl

I think i would like a long maternity leave especially with my first child- which i would have waited years for!!
i think i might go back part time, am lucky as we have lots of family around us and my mum and my ohs mum would love to luck after our child!
Dont know though until the time comes
xx


----------



## Lullahbelle12

Well our plan is for me not to go back to work until the child is in school, but by that time I'l have hopefully had another anyway so will be off longer. I'm hoping that I'll end up getting a job in a school where I can work school hours and get the benefit of all the holidays. I don't want someone else to be bringing up my child(ren) while I go to work long hours in an office!
xxx


----------



## jillypoop

In an ideal world then oh will work full time and I will be a stay at home mum, it depends on how OH's work is, if he earns enough to support us then I will probably have a job once all the kids are at school but only a couple of days a week so that we have a bit of spare money.

God knows what's going to happenthough with this recession.


----------



## lozzy21

I id like to stay off untill LO starts school but financialy wouldent be possable, id have to go back atleast 3 days a week.


----------



## Blob

I'm not going to work until they are all at school and maybe through prep school and into junior..not sure yet. Think when they get older i will want to do something so i'll then go back :lol:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I don't. we make enough that I shouldn't need to. It would actually be cheaper if I stayed home anyway


----------



## jackiea85

Hopefully I will be staying at home until my babies go to school and then I will work part time. That's a long time away though so plans might change x


----------



## venusrockstar

We wouldn't be able to afford having one person stay home....as much as I'd like to, I'd have to go back to work after the year maternity leave.


----------



## apple84

I just started my teaching career and so I want to go back to work after having my baby, however I do get a year maternity leave (yay for Canada!) and the job I'm applying for in September is part-time so most likely I'd be done teaching by noon every day, plus I'd still get holidays and summers off. 

DH works from home and will probably take care of baby in the mornings while I'm teaching. It's not only for the money - because DH is self-employed, I have the only health and dental insurance in the family. Plus DH makes more than me overall, but it's not as steady as my teaching income.

Of course this is just speculative for now.


----------



## Winter Belle

I really really want to be a stay at home mum and the plan has always been that way but i just don't know with this recession and OH's job might not be as secure as we're hoping so plans may change..

I would work part time during school hours if necessary.. but I don't want to pay someone else to bring up my children and i want to see every moment of the first 3-4 years without having to work.. 

I guess most people want that though but it's not always possible.


----------



## LankyDoodle

No.

I am going to foster and/or childmind. I haven't fostered yet because it is something I want to dedicate myself to, and I can't do that while I am working full time/shifts.

Having spent 5 years at uni and trained as a teacher, it is a big step for me to become self-employed and effectively stay home with my babies, but it is one that is important to me, given that they WILL be babies for such a short time and family is a big thing to me having not had a great family life myself.


----------



## gnomette

i dont really have much choice but on the plus side i do work nights and babies nap in the day!! oh is self emplyed but work is slow so hes looking for a "normal" job! so we dont know what hours he will be doing by then!


----------



## kate.m.

Carrie1983 said:


> No.
> 
> I am going to foster and/or childmind. I haven't fostered yet because it is something I want to dedicate myself to, and I can't do that while I am working full time/shifts.
> 
> Having spent 5 years at uni and trained as a teacher, it is a big step for me to become self-employed and effectively stay home with my babies, but it is one that is important to me, given that they WILL be babies for such a short time and family is a big thing to me having not had a great family life myself.

Im right there with you!
Ive been teaching for 3 years now, and i dont think its a job that u can do full-time whilst having a tiny baby. Ive trained to be a childminder, am all set up ready to go- but there isnt the demand round here at the minute.

I would love to be a stay at home mum- more than anything else in the world! My mum was so lucky that she was able to do that- i grew up with my mum at home, n i loved it, and my mum has always said that they were the happiest years of her life. But it was so much easier to b a stay at home mum then. Its nearly impossible to do now unless ur husband earns a *lot * of money, u work from home, or u live off benefits (sorry if that sounds harsh, but i reckon its true?!). I think i might be able to work part time at the very least- but i wish i could be a full time mum!


----------



## Seity

I don't really have a choice as OH is unemployed. So, I'll go back to work as soon as physically possible and he'll stay home and watch the kid or if he finds a job, work part time.


----------

